# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposculptuur

## binky

hoi ik ben benieuwd of er mensen zijn die ervaring hebben met liposculptuur bij ats kliniek in vlijmen

----------


## binky

> hoi ik ben benieuwd of er mensen zijn die ervaring hebben met liposculptuur bij ats kliniek in vlijmen


inmiddels heb ik zelf ervaring met ats kliniek in vlijmen en ben heeel gelukkig met het resultaat dus van mij krijgen ze een dikke 10

----------

